# Trump Won



## Hillbilly Castro

What do we do?


----------



## wizehop

The same thing most of us have been doing since day one....nothing.


----------



## Frenchie

Throw up


----------



## Dunedrifter

Resist


----------



## landpirate

I'm hiding out in my bunker just in case he decides to let off a celebratory nuclear fireworks display.


----------



## Dmac

I am waiting for all the people who said they would leave the country if Trump was elected, to do it. Especially tv stars like john steward, sam jackson, al sharpton, whoopi, cher and the rest. But they won't keep their promise any more than Hillary. too bad.


----------



## Mankini

Hillbilly Castro said:


> What do we do?



hotdarnit you know the answer to that


----------



## Mankini




----------



## Deleted member 125

pretty scary all jokes aside, the guys a serious psychopath. 

all his craziness aside and what not its mind boggling that people chose a celebrity to run their country, i mean...the dudes not a politician at all and has no background in politics. unless you count wrestling...i mean come on the guy was involved in professional wrestling...WRESTLING! not to mention a reality television show!


----------



## Mankini

cantcureherpes said:


> pretty scary all jokes aside, the guys a serious psychopath.
> 
> all his craziness aside and what not its mind boggling that people chose a celebrity to run their country, i mean...the dudes not a politician at all and has no background in politics. unless you count wrestling...i mean come on the guy was involved in professional wrestling...WRESTLING! not to mention a reality television show!


----------



## Deleted member 125

as optomistic as ide like to be about that ever happening @Mankini the fact is americans are stupid and lazy and thats what got us where we are today. ill eat my hat before the majority of americans wake up and realize oops we made a boo boo and try to create a uprising over it. shits been happening for years worthy of a revolution in this country and still nothing. american voters made a pretty awful mistake (although in reality hillary wouldnt of been much better but at least she has a background in politics, a fucked up crooked one yes but at least she has a grasp of what it takes to run a fucking country) and as usual we will bitch and moan and watch from behind tv screens and wait it out until the problem fixes itself. because thats what americans do. we make shitty decisions then blame other people.


----------



## EphemeralStick

The country has been going to hell all year so as terrified as I am it's hard to say I didn't see this coming. I'm going to wait and see how things play out until January and then I'll make my own decision on how to proceed.


----------



## Mankini

cantcureherpes said:


> as optomistic as ide like to be about that ever happening @Mankini the fact is americans are stupid and lazy and thats what got us where we are today. ill eat my hat before the majority of americans wake up and realize oops we made a boo boo and try to create a uprising over it. shits been happening for years worthy of a revolution in this country and still nothing. american voters made a pretty awful mistake (although in reality hillary wouldnt of been much better but at least she has a background in politics, a fucked up crooked one yes but at least she has a grasp of what it takes to run a fucking country) and as usual we will bitch and moan and watch from behind tv screens and wait it out until the problem fixes itself. because thats what americans do. we make shitty decisions then blame other people.



The Germans played stupid in the 30s. The Russians rolled over and let Stalin run rampant all over em. The Chinese allowed Mao to be who he was...I think we should prevent any sort of resurgence of authoritarianism.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Mankini said:


> The Germans played stupid in the 30s. The Russians rolled over and let Stalin run rampant all over em. The Chinese allowed Mao to be who he was...I think we should prevent any sort of resurgence of authoritarianism.



im not disagreeing with you at all. history repeats itself and i guess its about time americans actually learned a real lesson.

on the plus side though i bet alot of crust bands are going to come out with new albums soon to bash trump...so thats kind of positive.


----------



## Mankini

Yeahhhhhhhh. Phuq it man Im outa here asap. I cant believe people could be so frikkin stupid


----------



## tacology

We might need to learn some of these.


----------



## Mankini

tacology said:


> We might need to learn some of these.




pyewi dont smell yer fingerz afterwardz


----------



## ChezaRose

Yea he won, and so did all his supporters. And the fucking suicide hotlines were full before that even happened. Meanwhile one too many people who I know or were getting to know or I know who are dating people directly effected are all basically just ready to "give up" themselves and just finish it before someone else or the stripping of rights, or whatever we even had, goes down and does it for them. 

While my own health and safety just went from the usual shit talking or people trying to run me over, to hey fuck it lets just kill the bitch. At which point what does it even matter when the only future you have is to fight to have one?

All the little neo shit tarts are going to be out in full play, and I know from first hand experience how willingly they will go out of their way to take on someone who even remotely is anti-them and gets caught in their field of view.

I wonder if this constitutional grants us an overthrow like with Katrina? Not that it matters since everyone is too busy picket-sticking or picking their own ass with meth pipes.


----------



## Mankini

ChezaRose said:


> Yea he won, and so did all his supporters. And the fucking suicide hotlines were full before that even happened. Meanwhile one too many people who I know or were getting to know or I know who are dating people directly effected are all basically just ready to "give up" themselves and just finish it before someone else or the stripping of rights, or whatever we even had, goes down and does it for them.
> 
> While my own health and safety just went from the usual shit talking or people trying to run me over, to hey fuck it lets just kill the bitch. At which point what does it even matter when the only future you have is to fight ti have one?
> 
> All the little neo shit tarts are going to be out in full play, and I know from first hand experience how willingly they will go out of their way to take on someone who even remotely is anti-them and gets caught in their field of view.
> 
> I wonder if this constitutional grants us an overthrow like with Katrina? Not that it matters since everyone is too busy picket-sticking or picking their own ass with meth pipes.



Dont DESPAIR. FIGHT. I'm like Phil Collins, in that "I been waitin for this moment, for all my life!"


----------



## Deleted member 16034

landpirate said:


> I'm hiding out in my bunker just in case he decides to let off a celebratory nuclear fireworks display.



He won't be in office until January. So you have time to stock your bunker


----------



## SnakeOilWilly

It's kinda sad TBH. The democrats were facing off against one of the most easily defeatable candidates in american history, and their plan was to collude against the more popular candidate and nominate one of the most controversial and despised politicians in modern american politics. It sounds cliche, and people have been saying it all election, but Hilary really was the lesser of two evils. But it shouldn't come to that. America needs to ditch the two party system and adopt a multi-party system. Then we'll be near guaranteed that all the candidates won't have disapproval ratings of 60 fucking percent.


----------



## Mankini

SnakeOilWilly said:


> It's kinda sad TBH. The democrats were facing off against one of the most easily defeatable candidates in american history, and their plan was to collude against the more popular candidate and nominate one of the most controversial and despised politicians in modern american politics. It sounds cliche, and people have been saying it all election, but Hilary really was the lesser of two evils. But it shouldn't come to that. America needs to ditch the two party system and adopt a multi-party system. Then we'll be near guaranteed that all the candidates won't have disapproval ratings of 60 fucking percent.


----------



## ChezaRose

America (or rather its people) needs to ditch it's racist, sexist, bigoted, violence thumping, hot headed child stepping on legos bullshit attitude is what it needs to do. And castrate the elite. These are the troubles of inbreeding.


----------



## Mankini

ChezaRose said:


> America (or rather its people) needs to ditch it's racist, sexist, bigoted, violence thumping, hot headed child stepping on legos bullshit attitude is what it needs to do. And castrate the elite. These are the troubles of inbreeding.


----------



## Deleted member 125

well i dont know for sure about anywhere else...but the kkk is celebrating in full costume out in public in north carolina.


----------



## Mankini

cantcureherpes said:


> well i dont know for sure about anywhere else...but the kkk is celebrating in full costume out in public in north carolina.


----------



## EphemeralStick

@Mankini your posts in this thread are getting incredibly spammy. Please actually write posts instead of just reposting everyone else's with a pics.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly

Also with @Mankini posting pictures of Spartacus I remembered that not only does Trump not have political experience he doesn't even have military experience. Most presidents, in fact I believe all except Jimmy Carter, were career politicians, career military men, or lawyers before being president (even Carter had SOME political experience). Trump is none of those. He's a reality TV doofas and a businessman who got success (and lost it a few times) off of his self made millionaire father. Fred Trump was a better businessman. Donald Trump got lucky a few times and lost money in the casino business. How the fuck are you gonna lose money in the casino business and claim to be a good businessman? Trump's the right age to have served in Vietnam, but did he? Nope. Sure Bill Clinton didn't, but again, he had political experience.

Fuck this.


----------



## Deleted member 125

SnakeOilWilly said:


> Also with @Mankini posting pictures of Spartacus I remembered that not only does Trump not have political experience he doesn't even have military experience. Most presidents, in fact I believe all except Jimmy Carter, were career politicians, career military men, or lawyers before being president (even Carter had SOME political experience). Trump is none of those. He's a reality TV doofas and a businessman who got success (and lost it a few times) off of his self made millionaire father. Fred Trump was a better businessman. Donald Trump got lucky a few times and lost money in the casino business. How the fuck are you gonna lose money in the casino business and claim to be a good businessman? Trump's the right age to have served in Vietnam, but did he? Nope. Sure Bill Clinton didn't, but again, he had political experience.
> 
> Fuck this.



yea that was my original fear in the first post i made, the guys not a politician at all. he plain and simple just doesnt have even remotely close to the right background for the position. its flat out scary that american voters dont see past all of his bullshit that appeals to them and realize that when hes in office hes just not going to know what the fuck to do. ive never been president...but i think theres alot of day to day shit that gets done that makes a big difference whether this country keeps running at all. not that its been running great for a long time but it has been functioning for the most part and this guy just wont be able to keep it that way. like you said...the guy is a failed buisness man, what in the hell made people think he could MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN? i dont think in his whole campaign that he had even one idea that was viable that would make this country anything but more in debt and hated more worldwide. its fucking sad.


----------



## Deleted member 8978

The media has never been this hyped when a celebrity was elected to serve as the governor of California. Arnold Schwarzenegger kept a cool head for the most part, and it makes me wish he would face off against Michelle Obama or Chelsea Clinton in the next election or two.


----------



## Odin

Bernie would have won... 

Welcome to Idiocracy?


----------



## ped

we have to come together. this isn't george bush. this isn't merely same old conservatism to rally against. trump is a psycho. the guy is going on trial for child rape in december for fuck sake. (the "liberal media" will not cover it, bet you that much)

I need help, we need help. we need somewhere we can congregate and hideout. I dont think its hyperbole whatsoever to compare this to 20th century rises of authoritarianism in a very real way.

I knew something was real fucked up when those terrorist from Bend got off scott free and J. Edgar Comey denounced the Russian server outright.


----------



## Mankini

ped said:


> we have to come together. this isn't george bush. this isn't merely same old conservatism to rally against. trump is a psycho. the guy is going on trial for child rape in december for fuck sake.
> 
> I need help I need, we need somewhere we can congregate and hideout.



wait till he does something stupid. he may just get himself thrown out anyway for being an idiot. or somebody may cap him.


----------



## ped

oh if there's a god....

my plan is to work through the winter and take the fuck off


----------



## ped

Odin said:


> Bernie would have won...
> 
> Welcome to Idiocracy?



they wouldve shot him....


----------



## Mankini

Protesters against president-elect Donald Trump march peacefully through Oakland, California. Noah Berger/Reuters

"Calexit" is swiftly taking over social media.

After Donald Trump won the race to the White House, people across California took to social media Tuesday night to call for "Calexit," recalling Brexit in its push to leave the union.

As the topic continues to trend on Twitter, Californians in favor of seceeding from the US will gather today on the steps of the capitol in Sacramento.

The group leading the charge, Yes California Independence Campaign, assembled long before Trump's surprising victory. Its aim is to put a referendum on the 2019 ballot that, if passed, would make California an independent country.




A young person waves an American flag during a anti-Trump demonstration in Oakland, California. Noah Berger/Reuters

The movement has racked up some impressive backers already. Shervin Pishevar, an early investor in Uber and well-known angel investor, claimed on Twitter that he would bankroll a campaign to make California its own nation if Trump won.

In an interview with CNBC on Wednesday, he confirmed his mission.

"It's the most patriotic thing I can do," he told CNBC. "The country is at serious crossroads. ... Calling it New California."

He expressed a desire that California, the sixth largest economy in the world, in terms of GDP, might become a catalyst for a "national dialogue" as the country reaches a "tipping point."




Louis Marinelli is at the helm of Yes California Independence Campaign. Wikimedia Commons

The president of Yes California, Louis Marinelli, is one of the state's most unorthodox political thinkers. The Buffalo, New York, native and current California resident served as the former interim chairman of the California National Party, whose primary goal is achieving California's independence from the US, and worked as an English as a second language teacher in Russia.

In 2015, Marinelli paid $200 each to get nine initiatives related to California's secession on a statewide ballot. He also ran a failed campaign for a seat in the California State Assembly.

"What's going on in the US politically and culturally is so different from what's happening here," Marinelli told The LA Times in 2015. "I want California to be all it can, and our group feels the political and cultural connection to the US is holding us back from our potential."




Follow

Yes California @YesCalifornia
They said Donald Trump wouldn't happen. They said #Brexitwouldn't happen. What're you going to say if they tell you #Calexitwon't happen?

4:20 AM - 9 Nov 2016

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=796311595785814016


1,1261,126 Retweets


2,1242,124 likes




The fringe political movement gathered steam in June, when the United Kingdom broke from the European Union.

"This is the first Western secessionist movement that worked, and I think that is going to be very profound," Marinelli told Newsweek shortly after Brexit. "Are you going to say to people in the freest country in the world [you] don't have the right to self-determination?"

Twitter had this to say:




Follow

Tom Haverford @_AverageAndrew
WA , OR, and CA secede from the US. #Calexit we would be the worlds chillest country.

10:42 PM - 8 Nov 2016

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=796226383429013505


3,7803,780 Retweets


8,4488,448 likes







Follow

@LeasLame
We'll just take our avocados and legal weed and go#CalExit#CalifrEXIT

1:54 AM - 9 Nov 2016

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=796274680684363776


1,8701,870 Retweets


5,0455,045 likes







Follow

theresa ireland @theresaireland
#Calexit I'm all in for this! We're basically in our own little world anyway. And let's elect #BernieSanders as our supreme leader!

10:26 AM - 9 Nov 2016

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=796403570056699904


44 Retweets


5656 likes




Others expressed greater uncertainty about the idea of Calexit.




Follow

Mr. BrightPsyd @TannersCarSick
Remember when Texas wanted to secede and all the liberals were screaming about it? #CalExit





10:26 AM - 9 Nov 2016

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=796403546690240512


1212 Retweets


2828 likes







Follow

Vexxy ➹ Daniel @VexxyMC
So disgusted with the sore looser Democrats that are actually thinking about breaking up our country. You should be disgusted#Calexit

10:49 AM - 9 Nov 2016

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=796409455197835264


3333 Retweets


128128 likes







Follow

URC @TheURCShow
Go ahead, California.....secede. Just don't expect any fresh water from the other 49! #Calexit

10:45 AM - 9 Nov 2016


----------



## Deleted member 16034

Mankini said:


> wait till he does something stupid. he may just get himself thrown out anyway for being an idiot. or somebody may cap him.



But when he gets thrown out Pence will replace him. I almost feel like Pence is worse


----------



## Mankini

Geraldo said:


> But when he gets thrown out Pence will replace him. I almost feel like Pence is worse



i think perhaps that was the RNC plan all along.


----------



## Inhibition

I am becoming interested in an anarchist collectivist settlement in light of recent developments.

Having socially and fiscally conservative evangelicals in all branches of government, and a proto fascist at the helm, I believe a lot of vulnerable people's survival could be in jeopardy. 

I have numerous disabilities and am currently receiving Social Security. My dream would be to a traveling hobo busker. I have great admiration for people here, but my health problems do not allow this.

I don't think people with disabilities can afford to pay rent anymore. We need to take back planetary ownership. As horrific as it is to participate in the system, there is a need to own capital at this point for the most vulnerable citizens. So I believe it might be best to use whatever is left of the government's money to buy back property that was stolen through capitalism. 

A single person with a disability has no chance of affording property with their small income, but a collectivist movement between people with disabilities and low income anarchists may be able to afford enough property for many. In order to keep government regulation off our back, the property would likely need a single centralized building that is up to code but surrounding structures could be sheds, barns, tents, or mini houses which people in practice live in. 

Part time jobs and non traditional income through arts, and advertisement would be more feasible for collective survival without rent, and skills in primitive crafting, hunting, gathering, and dumpster diving would be very valuable. Anti authoritarian philosophy would be central towards people getting along where controlling behavior of any kind would be discouraged and outright bullies could be thrown out. I think some research into reverse dominance hierarchies could be helpful in understanding how egalitarian social structures have existed within successful communities. Social structures like this require continual maintenance of challenging, ridiculing, and reducing authority. 

http://www.unl.edu/rhames/courses/current/readings/boehm.pdf


----------



## Mankini

Geraldo said:


> But when he gets thrown out Pence will replace him. I almost feel like Pence is worse



Join my Revolution, yo.


----------



## Deleted member 16034

When California creates a new country I know who should join them.

Fuck the rest of y'all. We've been trying to become Cascadia for a LONG time


----------



## Deleted member 16034

Mankini said:


> Join my Revolution, yo.



Molotov Cocktails 2016


----------



## Mankini

Geraldo said:


> Molotov Cocktails 2016



well letz get this party started.....yo


----------



## shabti

We migrate to places where his policies will be fought the most actively. Few of us on this site are really in a position to change shit, and since Occupy, there hasn't been a concentrated effort that could even begin to challenge those shit policies he's promised. 

A road diverged in a yellow wood? It's to the hills for me.


----------



## AlwaysLost

SnakeOilWilly said:


> It's kinda sad TBH. The democrats were facing off against one of the most easily defeatable candidates in american history, and their plan was to collude against the more popular candidate and nominate one of the most controversial and despised politicians in modern american politics. It sounds cliche, and people have been saying it all election, but Hilary really was the lesser of two evils. But it shouldn't come to that. America needs to ditch the two party system and adopt a multi-party system. Then we'll be near guaranteed that all the candidates won't have disapproval ratings of 60 fucking percent.



Amen!


----------



## AlwaysLost

shabti said:


> We migrate to places where his policies will be fought the most actively. Few of us on this site are really in a position to change shit, and since Occupy, there hasn't been a concentrated effort that could even begin to challenge those shit policies he's promised.
> 
> A road diverged in a yellow wood? It's to the hills for me.



Me too brother I'm living in the mountains of a blue state.


----------



## ped

Inhibition said:


> I am becoming interested in an anarchist collectivist settlement in light of recent developments.
> 
> Having socially and fiscally conservative evangelicals in all branches of government, and a proto fascist at the helm, I believe a lot of vulnerable people's survival could be in jeopardy.
> 
> I have numerous disabilities and am currently receiving Social Security. My dream would be to a traveling hobo busker. I have great admiration for people here, but my health problems do not allow this.
> 
> I don't think people with disabilities can afford to pay rent anymore. We need to take back planetary ownership. As horrific as it is to participate in the system, there is a need to own capital at this point for the most vulnerable citizens. So I believe it might be best to use whatever is left of the government's money to buy back property that was stolen through capitalism.
> 
> A single person with a disability has no chance of affording property with their small income, but a collectivist movement between people with disabilities and low income anarchists may be able to afford enough property for many. In order to keep government regulation off our back, the property would likely need a single centralized building that is up to code but surrounding structures could be sheds, barns, tents, or mini houses which people in practice live in.
> 
> Part time jobs and non traditional income through arts, and advertisement would be more feasible for collective survival without rent, and skills in primitive crafting, hunting, gathering, and dumpster diving would be very valuable. Anti authoritarian philosophy would be central towards people getting along where controlling behavior of any kind would be discouraged and outright bullies could be thrown out. I think some research into reverse dominance hierarchies could be helpful in understanding how egalitarian social structures have existed within successful communities. Social structures like this require continual maintenance of challenging, ridiculing, and reducing authority.
> 
> http://www.unl.edu/rhames/courses/current/readings/boehm.pdf



Great idea an I'm def down. I have money, solar, generators, welding equipment, and guns. I just need other like minded people. a couple acres is all we need. desert land is very cheap. I could purchase a few acres now.


----------



## kokomojoe

Geraldo said:


> But when he gets thrown out Pence will replace him. I almost feel like Pence is worse


Trust me, being from Indiana this guy did some of the dumbest shit as governor. Half the state was/is covered in Pence Must Go signs, if he went out in public he'd get booed. Pretty much uses some fake ass religious front to push any of his ideas. Barely got a needle exchange program passed when there was one of the worst HIV outbreaks in the country, wanted to make a "Religious Freedom" law pass that would've made it okay to discriminate against gays, also supports conversion therapy. He might not act as arrogant as Trump but, he's just as much a pile of shit.


----------



## Deleted member 125

my partner just got home and showed me a article that said 46.9% of americans didnt vote. this was my first year voting, ide never voted before because i just didnt think it made a difference and i didnt want to be part of a flawed 2 party based electoral system, well the fact is thats how the country is run right now so i bit the bullet and voted this year. almost 47% of citizens must of felt the same way i did and this is what happend...donald fucking trump.


----------



## ev wood

The KKK is flyering the downtown of the city I grew up in, it is their first act to make their presence known there that I can remember in my lifetime. This is the same city that had a church bombed during civil rights, and four young girls were killed. This is a city that has seen and survived too much already, and who's majority is people of color. 
Being from Alabama I know and love many people who have been directly impacted by hate, prejudice, and bigotry. It is important to me to vote, I came back here to do so and yesterday I was so sure we were making history. As it turns out that still lies before us so personally, I'm moving home, I'm setting roots, I'm fighting. I will pay taxes, vote in local elections, stand with my friends who don't fit into the social paradigm this country has chosen. I will advocate, I will not run. 

You can tell me until you are blue in the face that voting does not count, and it very well may not, but I don't find that much of an excuse not to try. The fact of the matter is if you carry privilege, if you are white or male or your name looks good on paper you'll likely have little trouble registering. Do it for those who can't, who are shut out. Unfortunately with the exception of a few exceptional individuals I find that most of the people touting the irrelevance of voting don't find time in their lives to fight in ways that aren't convenient to them in the first place. This goes for both my friends from the road and my friends who haven't left home in their life. 

My disgust with this election, with the turnout and "America" cannot be contained.


----------



## Mankini

ev wood said:


> The KKK is flyering the downtown of the city I grew up in, it is their first act to make their presence known there that I can remember in my lifetime. This is the same city that had a church bombed during civil rights, and four young girls were killed. This is a city that has seen and survived too much already, and who's majority is people of color.
> Being from Alabama I know and love many people who have been directly impacted by hate, prejudice, and bigotry. It is important to me to vote, I came back here to do so and yesterday I was so sure we were making history. As it turns out that still lies before us so personally, I'm moving home, I'm setting roots, I'm fighting. I will pay taxes, vote in local elections, stand with my friends who don't fit into the social paradigm this country has chosen. I will advocate, I will not run.
> 
> You can tell me until you are blue in the face that voting does not count, and it very well may not, but I don't find that much of an excuse not to try. The fact of the matter is if you carry privilege, if you are white or male or your name looks good on paper you'll likely have little trouble registering. Do it for those who can't, who are shut out. Unfortunately with the exception of a few exceptional individuals I find that most of the people touting the irrelevance of voting don't find time in their lives to fight in ways that aren't convenient to them in the first place. This goes for both my friends from the road and my friends who haven't left home in their life.
> 
> My disgust with this election, with the turnout and "America" cannot be contained.



representative democracy is silly. taxation is silly. politicians...are more than silly theyre repugnant. dont vote for any of these fools. consider the initiative. its the only real democratic way to do something.


----------



## Deleted member 125

ev wood said:


> The KKK is flyering the downtown of the city I grew up in, it is their first act to make their presence known there that I can remember in my lifetime. This is the same city that had a church bombed during civil rights, and four young girls were killed. This is a city that has seen and survived too much already, and who's majority is people of color.
> Being from Alabama I know and love many people who have been directly impacted by hate, prejudice, and bigotry. It is important to me to vote, I came back here to do so and yesterday I was so sure we were making history. As it turns out that still lies before us so personally, I'm moving home, I'm setting roots, I'm fighting. I will pay taxes, vote in local elections, stand with my friends who don't fit into the social paradigm this country has chosen. I will advocate, I will not run.
> 
> You can tell me until you are blue in the face that voting does not count, and it very well may not, but I don't find that much of an excuse not to try. The fact of the matter is if you carry privilege, if you are white or male or your name looks good on paper you'll likely have little trouble registering. Do it for those who can't, who are shut out. Unfortunately with the exception of a few exceptional individuals I find that most of the people touting the irrelevance of voting don't find time in their lives to fight in ways that aren't convenient to them in the first place. This goes for both my friends from the road and my friends who haven't left home in their life.
> 
> My disgust with this election, with the turnout and "America" cannot be contained.



yikes thats fucked about yer town sorry to hear that thats happening there so in the open already. i think theres merit in sticking around somewhere and trying to make a difference on a small scale because i think that as a culture the only way to really change shit is to start small. aside from a massive nationwide radical uprising not much is going to be done on a large scale if we cant even keep the fucking klan out of our home towns. good for you dude i think yer doing a good thing. keep it close to home, keep it personal, keep it fucking punk.


----------



## ev wood

Fuck yes dude.


----------



## ev wood

cantcureherpes said:


> keep it fucking punk.



fuck yes dude.


----------



## Mankini

ev wood said:


> Fuck yes dude.



Where the hell are the Guardian Angels??!! Anybody remember them? They used to be a thing. La Raza has guyz in brown berets; and there used to be Black Panthers. Where the hell are they? Never expect politicians to save us. Only we can save us.

http://guardianangels.org/

http://nationalbrownberets.com/

http://theblackpanthers.com/home/


----------



## VikingAdventurer

I'm gonna stick to the same position I've always had:

Fuck with me, I'll brush it off. 
Try to fight me, I'll defend myself. 
Harm someone that I love or care about? 

May the gods have mercy on your soul, for I shall not. 

::shifty::


----------



## Gaius

I'll quote my post from Facebook: 

Yesterday was the 18th of Brumaire. First as tragedy, then as farce. Our job now is to read theory and organize! Action without theory is hooliganism, theory without action is mental masturbation. 

https://www.marxists.org/archive/marx/works/1852/18th-brumaire/

To my friends on the left, don't despair! She was not your candidate. We should approach the fracturing of America's political spectrum as a great opportunity to create authentic change. Liberal capitalism and bourgeois democracy have failed. Time to agitate for *truly* democratic institutions- that means radical democracy in and out of the workplace. 

To the neo-liberal establishment and the authoritarian right, I have one thing to say:


----------



## Gaius

What do you think OP?

@Hillbilly Castro


----------



## Rob Nothing

no difference


----------



## Grubblin

What an we do? What now? Very, very little. This government was started by a series of wars for our independence. Yeah, good for us right! Then came the civil war another great war for several different reasons, the abolishment of slavery being the best reasons to fight the war. Ever since the civil war, while fully remembering the war of independence, the war of 1812, the Spanish America war, etc., the US has been doing everything it can to secretly prepare itself to put down any potential uprising by the people. This includes maintaining a military much larger than it needed but having an untrained military does little to no good, So foreign wars were invented in the name of democracy, some of them good wars, the only one I think of is WWII and the emancipation of the death camps. Most of the wars have just been for shit - we pretended Iraq had WMDs so that we could invade, train the soldiers and trade blood for oil. Korea and Vietnam, WTF were those even about. I'm not down on the soldiers, thank you for you service and following orders is following orders. So then comes the Arab spring and while it didn't directly affect this country, this country was shown that even a "civilized" country can overthrow the state if the get pissed off enough. That's about the time that the federal government started giving, for free' all these surplus armed and armored personnel carriers to ever podunk/shithole cop organiziation in the country. Also, fully automatic asault rifles. Can anyone explain to me why every cop in the nation has a fully auto m4? Now they've started the systematic shooting of unarmed men in the country, usually balck men, I believe they think "nobody cares about those guys anyway". I don'y believe in that line of thought, a person is a person no mater what. So they gun these guys down to see what the reaction will be and how fast it will die down and be forgotten. Once thats established they have some basis for how to proceed as far as what they can get a way with should public unrest occur.


So what do you do now? You keep moving, keep out of sight, and keep off the grid when possible. There are phone a computer programs that will make it seem as if you're connected a thousand miles from where you are. no, they don't fool the higher up organisations but they'll get you through podunkville. If you don't already know it, make it a point to learn backcountry survival and stay there as much a possible. Try not to hang around big metropolitan areas.

I would best describe the state of affairs in this country as a 50 lb powder keg, which they somehow managed to shove a 100 pounds of powder into. It's just waiting for a match to set it off, I believe that Hillary was a match, I believe that CHUMP is a goddamn flamethrower. It's not if, it's when, it's coming, and I think that not only can you not stop it, you won't be able to even slow it down. Live Well! Live for Yourself! Hope for the best! Prepare yourself (especially your survival skills) for the WORST!

LOOK - these opinions and view points are my own due to crazy amounts of reading whatever I can get my hands at the time. I'll be the first to admit that I don't know shit about anything. Read the post as you will and take it for what it's worth - if i help even one person, then that's all I set out to do.


----------



## Rotten Falafel

Hillbilly Castro said:


> What do we do?


The same thing we do every night, Pinky - try to take over the world!


----------



## Mankini

Gaius said:


> I'll quote my post from Facebook:
> 
> Yesterday was the 18th of Brumaire. First as tragedy, then as farce. Our job now is to read theory and organize! Action without theory is hooliganism, theory without action is mental masturbation.
> 
> https://www.marxists.org/archive/marx/works/1852/18th-brumaire/
> 
> To my friends on the left, don't despair! She was not your candidate. We should approach the fracturing of America's political spectrum as a great opportunity to create authentic change. Liberal capitalism and bourgeois democracy have failed. Time to agitate for *truly* democratic institutions- that means radical democracy in and out of the workplace.
> 
> To the neo-liberal establishment and the authoritarian right, I have one thing to say:
> 
> View attachment 34042




Fuck yeah. Well said Dewd.


----------



## ped

You obviously didn't follow the election closely. He openly called for media critical of him to be shut down, made a pledge of it. Promised to sue everyone who criticized him, to lock Hillary up for nothing, women will be locked for abortions, stop and frisk nationwide, he just outlined plans for gun regulations that anyone seems to mentally ill to own a weapon will be "taken off the streets," has a secret server exclusively talking to Alfa bank in russia, is going to round up Mexicans nationwide door to door, ban all Muslim immigrants, has obsessive revenge fantasies both public and private.

Yea he hasn't done anything yet. Yet. But guess who has all the money, all the guns, will stop at nothing for power including killing, who has the FBI feeding them information?

It's no hyperbole. If you ever fought for anything it is this. This dangerous waters were in. No president in the history of this country has been so openly fascist.


----------



## Kal

Trump won life goes on I hope


----------



## ped

*The real estate magnate called for expanding mental health treatment, saying that people with mental health issues who are violent must be off the street "before they can terrorize our communities." Trump said the issue has been ignored.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nwide-concealed-carry-and-an-end-to-gun-bans/
*
You understand he's calling for proactively arresting the "mentally ill" right?
You want to wait to find out how they're going to find and define the "mentally ill" and then "get them off the streets?"

Have read a history book?

You grasp his supporters control all government now? The same people who called for blood if he didn't win? They run the country completely ow. He has unchecked power from years of cheating, gerrymandering, and sheepish oposition.


----------



## klaiash

Everyone hating on Trump is just butt hurt about the results of the election. We should have been impeaching multiple government officials a long time ago. If it takes someone being a 'hateful racist' to make a riot happen, then our country was fucked from the get-go thanks to its own people. Everyone was too enthralled with Obama being black to realize how many (ironically, black) countries he was bombing. And for what? Gold. Him (and Hillary!) bombed innocent countries for gold. If you won't impeach a currupt president because he is black, but you are dick hard for impeaching a racist one who wants to do actual good for our country, then you need to open your eyes to the reality of what is happening to our world. The media has you brain washed.

There are riots less than an hour from me consisting of hoards of people chanting "Die whites, die!". How fucked is that? I didn't even vote for Trump, but apparently all whites (including myself) deserve to die now.


----------



## creature

i'm praying for Asteroids...

i mean.. you can't jail asteroids, right?

what's scary isn't even trump..

what's scary is what we cannot stop from happening to ourselves..

i was thinking about my union & how ineffective & cockdrippy it is.. i just moved 2600 miles, hoping (once again) to start long term employment & hopefully buy a decent boat & Get The Fuck Out..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Railroad_Strike_of_1877

dig.. 1877.. fucking gatling guns on workers, in the US..

now.. there are radical jihadists & there are KKK assholes, & there is the basic problem of human hate..

the only way that shit is going away quickly is if hate & selfishness become ant-survival traits within a population..

hence my prayers for asteroids.. or some fucking flu that keeps humanity from producing at the decimating rate which it is.. because frankly?
if we don't see some sort of natural reduction?

*people* are going to start killing each other..

the thing is, though, & you can look right the fuck to China on this, the state (i.e. the monied) will start to breed a soldier class, in a way that has never before been seen in human evolution..

fuck the spartans & kamikazes & the US marines..
we are talking about geneticly engineered & bred *castes*, and i don't mean west point or samurai..

AND we will integrate biological interfaces, like fucking rats, taught to be carnivores upon field mice.. 

the meek will inherit the earth, but only if the violent destroy each other.

or if there is a general catastrophe where cooperation & meekness help simplicity & sufficiency prevail..

the problem with our industrial civilization is this idea of fucking "growth"..

we haven't needed "growth" since 1877 or thereabouts..

jet skis, the newest soda, 4K displays, new yearly models of cars, trucks, bicycles or whatever fucking 'newer thing' makes possession of the 'old thing' somehow an indicator of misfortune...

Christ Almighty Jesus..

shit like that is deep in the human blood..

animals desire to have as many children as possible..

the problem isn't donald clinton or bernie schultz...

the problem is that people like to eat & (particularly for men) like to fuck as many (female) humans as possible, & damn, beef tastes fucking good..

that's the fucking root..

america is built on the absolutely correct premise that if an individual wants to, they should be allowed to let their desires run absolutely rampant..

that is the core, basic tenant of anarchy..

so.. if you try & eat me, because it feels good, i get to try & A) either eat you, or B) make it so you never fucking try to eat me again..

the problem is that we try & balance the consequences of that equation with "authority" or "law", instead of "personal responsibility".. which only means that 'people' (i.e. society) group together to try & limit the **personal responsiveness** of individuals, so that if, for instance, you dump oil in my drinking water, it is *illegal* for me to kill you quickly, because you decide you *don't care* if whatever you get from being *allowed* to kill *me* (at least, & probably others, in a fashion so slow that you can make pretenses now requiring a *consensus* to invalidate before the basic damage is done.

Fuck that shit.

soo.. since anarchy is *ultimately* an expression of personal responsibility, it is best executed as a discipline of thought, objectivity & empathy (to say nothing of *compassion*).

& that is where democracy differs from anarchy..

Democracy is war by *proxy*... one vote = 1 bullet = one person theoretically dead.

good vs. bad, the most left standing win.

democracy is war by proxy, pure & simple.


Anarchy is "fuck that shit. Shit you do is *real*, motherfucker. there *are no* fucking proxies..

no fucking excuses, no hiding shit, no lame, half-assed explanations about why you did or did not do something you clearly *should* have done, that results in harm to others.

the only balance of justice is how pissed people get at each other, & people are, in fact *dangerous fucking things*, compassion be damned, so it makes a LOT of fucking sense to weigh how pissed off you are against what you do, because if *they* get pissed that you over-react, not only will you decline into vigilantism, you will also decline into vendetta..

but you know what?

given the choice between DemonRats & RePukingCans?

i'll take the anarchy & its risks, thank you, because we've already demonstrated the failure of the 2 former as any expression of pure, true & good representational government, *including* democracy..


Praise the Almighty & pass the Goddamned Fucking Asteroids..


i don't need any fucking proxies..

i'm a fully grown, completely volitional entity..

& for all this sordid analysis?

what i really hope?



is that pacifism is the truly correct path, because, quoting @Viking_Adventurer ?

"Harm someone that I love or care about? 
May the gods have mercy on your soul, for I shall not. "

i remember the saying... "& when they came for me, there was no one left".

i hope i am either killed & dead, before that

or that i have fled for the mountains, with those whom i love..

because, whether they like it or not, a lot of us fuckers on here *are* fucking crazy...


all we need is to be pushed over the fucking edge..


----------



## creature

O, Castro, bro.. why.. WHY would you ask such a silly question???


----------



## ped

"That didn't take long. Not even a week has passed, and the president elect's team is already warning Trump critics to be "careful" about the way they criticize Trump."


http://www.dailykos.com/stories/201...nway-to-Trump-critics-Be-careful-what-you-say


----------



## Mankini

Dmac said:


> I am waiting for all the people who said they would leave the country if Trump was elected, to do it. Especially tv stars like john steward, sam jackson, al sharpton, whoopi, cher and the rest. But they won't keep their promise any more than Hillary. too bad.



I left, I'm gone. Ahahahaha 

Foreign girls are _nice. _3 dollars for a fifth of vodka aint bad either. Exile, Baby. Its the taste of a new generation.


----------



## Mankini

ped said:


> "That didn't take long. Not even a week has passed, and the president elect's team is already warning Trump critics to be "careful" about the way they criticize Trump."
> 
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/stories/201...nway-to-Trump-critics-Be-careful-what-you-say



Ja. Und so. Schweinhunde!! Alle ist VERBOTEN


----------



## Mankini

creature said:


> i'm praying for Asteroids...
> 
> i mean.. you can't jail asteroids, right?
> 
> what's scary isn't even trump..
> 
> what's scary is what we cannot stop from happening to ourselves..
> 
> i was thinking about my union & how ineffective & cockdrippy it is.. i just moved 2600 miles, hoping (once again) to start long term employment & hopefully buy a decent boat & Get The Fuck Out..
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Railroad_Strike_of_1877
> 
> dig.. 1877.. fucking gatling guns on workers, in the US..
> 
> now.. there are radical jihadists & there are KKK assholes, & there is the basic problem of human hate..
> 
> the only way that shit is going away quickly is if hate & selfishness become ant-survival traits within a population..
> 
> hence my prayers for asteroids.. or some fucking flu that keeps humanity from producing at the decimating rate which it is.. because frankly?
> if we don't see some sort of natural reduction?
> 
> *people* are going to start killing each other..
> 
> the thing is, though, & you can look right the fuck to China on this, the state (i.e. the monied) will start to breed a soldier class, in a way that has never before been seen in human evolution..
> 
> fuck the spartans & kamikazes & the US marines..
> we are talking about geneticly engineered & bred *castes*, and i don't mean west point or samurai..
> 
> AND we will integrate biological interfaces, like fucking rats, taught to be carnivores upon field mice..
> 
> the meek will inherit the earth, but only if the violent destroy each other.
> 
> or if there is a general catastrophe where cooperation & meekness help simplicity & sufficiency prevail..
> 
> the problem with our industrial civilization is this idea of fucking "growth"..
> 
> we haven't needed "growth" since 1877 or thereabouts..
> 
> jet skis, the newest soda, 4K displays, new yearly models of cars, trucks, bicycles or whatever fucking 'newer thing' makes possession of the 'old thing' somehow an indicator of misfortune...
> 
> Christ Almighty Jesus..
> 
> shit like that is deep in the human blood..
> 
> animals desire to have as many children as possible..
> 
> the problem isn't donald clinton or bernie schultz...
> 
> the problem is that people like to eat & (particularly for men) like to fuck as many (female) humans as possible, & damn, beef tastes fucking good..
> 
> that's the fucking root..
> 
> america is built on the absolutely correct premise that if an individual wants to, they should be allowed to let their desires run absolutely rampant..
> 
> that is the core, basic tenant of anarchy..
> 
> so.. if you try & eat me, because it feels good, i get to try & A) either eat you, or B) make it so you never fucking try to eat me again..
> 
> the problem is that we try & balance the consequences of that equation with "authority" or "law", instead of "personal responsibility".. which only means that 'people' (i.e. society) group together to try & limit the **personal responsiveness** of individuals, so that if, for instance, you dump oil in my drinking water, it is *illegal* for me to kill you quickly, because you decide you *don't care* if whatever you get from being *allowed* to kill *me* (at least, & probably others, in a fashion so slow that you can make pretenses now requiring a *consensus* to invalidate before the basic damage is done.
> 
> Fuck that shit.
> 
> soo.. since anarchy is *ultimately* an expression of personal responsibility, it is best executed as a discipline of thought, objectivity & empathy (to say nothing of *compassion*).
> 
> & that is where democracy differs from anarchy..
> 
> Democracy is war by *proxy*... one vote = 1 bullet = one person theoretically dead.
> 
> good vs. bad, the most left standing win.
> 
> democracy is war by proxy, pure & simple.
> 
> 
> Anarchy is "fuck that shit. Shit you do is *real*, motherfucker. there *are no* fucking proxies..
> 
> no fucking excuses, no hiding shit, no lame, half-assed explanations about why you did or did not do something you clearly *should* have done, that results in harm to others.
> 
> the only balance of justice is how pissed people get at each other, & people are, in fact *dangerous fucking things*, compassion be damned, so it makes a LOT of fucking sense to weigh how pissed off you are against what you do, because if *they* get pissed that you over-react, not only will you decline into vigilantism, you will also decline into vendetta..
> 
> but you know what?
> 
> given the choice between DemonRats & RePukingCans?
> 
> i'll take the anarchy & its risks, thank you, because we've already demonstrated the failure of the 2 former as any expression of pure, true & good representational government, *including* democracy..
> 
> 
> Praise the Almighty & pass the Goddamned Fucking Asteroids..
> 
> 
> i don't need any fucking proxies..
> 
> i'm a fully grown, completely volitional entity..
> 
> & for all this sordid analysis?
> 
> what i really hope?
> 
> 
> 
> is that pacifism is the truly correct path, because, quoting @Viking_Adventurer ?
> 
> "Harm someone that I love or care about?
> May the gods have mercy on your soul, for I shall not. "
> 
> i remember the saying... "& when they came for me, there was no one left".
> 
> i hope i am either killed & dead, before that
> 
> or that i have fled for the mountains, with those whom i love..
> 
> because, whether they like it or not, a lot of us fuckers on here *are* fucking crazy...




"all we need is to be pushed over the fucking edge.."

I'm standing right by the edge, just a -wigglin my little piggies. Aint nobody gonna try and push me? ;D

What kind of outfit do you prefer? Some are partial to the Che look....I myself like the Pancho Villa horse and bandoliers thing.


----------



## Mankini

ped said:


> *The real estate magnate called for expanding mental health treatment, saying that people with mental health issues who are violent must be off the street "before they can terrorize our communities." Trump said the issue has been ignored.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nwide-concealed-carry-and-an-end-to-gun-bans/
> *
> You understand he's calling for proactively arresting the "mentally ill" right?
> You want to wait to find out how they're going to find and define the "mentally ill" and then "get them off the streets?"
> 
> Have read a history book?
> 
> You grasp his supporters control all government now? The same people who called for blood if he didn't win? They run the country completely ow. He has unchecked power from years of cheating, gerrymandering, and sheepish oposition.



Whatre ya gonna do? I predicted this on stp months ago and told everybody to shake a leg. (See: Whats about to happen or somesuch by #Mankini)

He has unchecked power?.....Nooooo Amigo. WE have unchecked power.


----------



## ped

they got the money, the courts, the police, the guns, the food, the land, the media, the hospitals, the government, the tanks, the nukes.

we dont have shit..hell we barely have camaraderie


----------



## Mankini

ped said:


> they got the money, the courts, the police, the guns, the food, the land, the media, the hospitals, the government, the tanks, the nukes.
> 
> we dont have shit



Ahhhh Ped. Lets hope it dont come down to molotov cocktails and tank battalions; martial law etc....But if it does...I recommend you (re) visit...this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Dien_Bien_Phu

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Battle_of_the_Stronghold

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Majuba_Hill


----------



## ped

We do all the work, pay all the taxes

they make all the money, buy all the guns

we cant stop working because they took all the land

.....it really boils down to that

when we try to live off their scraps they pour bleach on the leftovers

we're defeated and living on borrowed time.

You will get back to work and you will accept your place. 

it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Mankini

We do all the work, pay all the taxes

_Go on strike. File for unemployment, foodstamps, section 8, medicare/medicaid, disability, or other such public funds._

they make all the money, buy all the guns

_Funny. You should see my gun cache sometime._

we cant stop working because they took all the land

_visit iww.com_

.....it really boils down to that

when we try to live off their scraps they pour bleach on the leftovers

_not everywhere. there are amazing food pantries and food not bombs everywhere with GOOD people staffing them._

we're defeated and living on borrowed time.

_only if you admit it_

You will get back to work and you will accept your place.

_make me._

it's just a matter of time.

_Not atall Mboy; Not. At. All. _


----------



## Renegade

Trump is such a racist sexist pig. Makecme sick. I dont think much can be done now.:,


----------



## Deleted member 14481

I'm looking forward to this. All of it.


----------



## ped

...


----------

